# Are you good at math?



## Kitfool

Particularly complex algebra and calculus type stuff. 

And what is your type?


----------



## Tonimiko

ENFP here who used to be on par with my friend from elementary school. As time I went on, my attention was diverted to the arts and English, and I neglected math and grew wary of it. Needless to say, I fell behind. But now I am regaining my likeness for it. It still is my worst subject, but if worst means getting a C+/B- on a quarter system, I think I'm on the right track.


----------



## tanstaafl28

That's a funny story. I am an ENTP. 

I wasn't any good at math the way it was taught in public school. I just didn't have the patience, maturity, or discipline, needed to do step-by-step procedures at that age. I also asked a lot of questions that weren't on my math teachers' lesson plans. I was able to follow along in class, but I never seemed to be able to do the problems on my own. As someone who loves solving puzzles and probmems, it was terribly frustrating, and I think I suffered from math anxiety as a result. 

Then a few things happened that helped me get over my problems with math: 


While in the Navy, I attended Basic Electricity and Electronics School. It was a self-paced course and the first 20 modules were all solving circuit equations based upon Ohm's Law. As I was given as much time as I needed to play with this, plus practical "hands-on" to reinforce it, I became really good at solving circuit problems (it helped me overcome my math anxiety).
I took enough credits in computer science while in undergrad and graduate school learn how to program in C, C++, VBA, and Visual Basic.NET (among others). I learned (mostly through trial-and-error) the basic logic of algorithms, and the basic structure required to write programs (a great deal of C/C++ programming is algebraic in nature). I bought and went through several textbooks on algorithms, and discrete math.
As part of my love of history, I got hooked on cryptography, particularly the code breakers during WWII. Part of cryptography requires mathematical and statistical analysis.
I have a great interest in physics and quantum mechanics. In striving to better understand it, I have had to learn a great deal of basic physics. I have bought books on it, and I have surfed the web researching it.

So, I didn't start out very good at math, but with maturity, patience, and personal interest, I have conquered a great deal of my difficulties, and now I can say I am at least competent. I love solving puzzles and problems. Not knowing how to solve math problems haunted me for many years. Now I find I want to learn more. If I could find the right sort of teacher, I would love to take some classes.


----------



## SnowFairy

I can do number crunching and my algebra skills are probably about average, but crazy stuff like calculus honestly scares me.


----------



## Toru Okada

I think it's more accurate to say that I lack skill or drive in mathematics, and tried to but never found math to be enjoyable when it's applied in the typical way it is applied in education (nothing concrete, just for test grades). 

C's were my highest grades in math after 8th grade. I took both basic algebra and geometry in two parts (the 2nd part of geometry I failed and had to re-take, which I believe I...passed with a 'D'). Those fulfilled my math credit requirements in high school, so I didn't take anymore math classes after 11th grade. Not even Alg II.

I scored slightly below average in math on my SATs, though I'm not sure how much of that was from me not applying myself for the latter half of the test (which was at least 12 hours long, if I remember).

On my placement test for college, I guess I scored high enough in math to skip all remedial classes and go to college-level algebra. Well, I have taken it three times, dropped twice and I'm currently in it for a third time. I'm going to fail it. I need it to wrap up my transfer degree, but I don't think I can take it after the unsuccessful third time. Welp.

Basically I'm an idiot in math because I don't have much interest in it and don't apply myself. Luckily for me, math is only the most important subject in the world.


----------



## William I am

I'm an ENTP.

At 14, I got to go to the local high school every day to take an algebra class instead of doing long division for the second/third year running (no joke, our class was stuck on long division that long). I got an A in the class. I very much sat back and let myself be led through things.
The next 3 years, before I took an early exit from high school, I all but ignored my math classes, remembering the lectures, and learning how to do the problems during the tests. I averaged C's. I despised proofs. 

Now, after forcing myself through single and multi-variable calculus when I was an engineering major, I've come up on the top side. Calculus is the bottleneck in a math education. I took calc 1 and calc 2 twice, both times due to major stress during the first session I took it. Once I got it, I loved it. I had to live and breathe it, but I became a master and got a B+ and an A.
Calculus isn't hard; it's all about bending the rules.

My main problem is usually the teachers' approach. They teach methods and details instead of ideas, significance, and consequences. I have to sit back, listen, try to think through everything the lecturer is saying myself, and then have too-specific questions answered when I ask them. I wish I could learn via apprenticeship. 

I'm an applied math major. I expected I wouldn't get bored with it, but I am getting bored with undergrad school in general. Too many teenagers and people who love to complain constantly for it to be fun anymore. Maybe I'm just getting older. I remember having an awesome feeling of comeraderie in History, psych, physics, chem, and a few other classes, but never in math, really. Even now, people are too fragmented, even within the math department.

I'm great at math, I'm less great at memorizing things I can easily look up because that's hard for me to accept doing.


----------



## jdmn

I'm good at statistics. That counts as math?


----------



## EmileeArsenic

When it comes to maths, I'm more f***ed than a naked albino trying to hitchhike in a blizzard.


----------



## INFantP

hah not a single infp or enfp is good at math


----------



## puppies454

ENTJ and I've been good (not great) and average. It was never something I liked though. It was a routine for me, although there were moments when it was so fun and challenging and I loved it. Still, I was better at languages, history, science, and the arts (because I liked these more). My favorites/best subjects- languages and arts. Haha. I was good at everything, but math wasn't my BEST subject.


----------



## Nekomata

INFP. I hate maths, and it was basically one of my worst subjects in primary school and high school. Still even fails me to this day >< kinda embarrassing I guess ;-;


----------



## Apdenoatis

I'm in a very advanced class for my age, at least in the US, but I wouldn't say I'm that good at math. >_> it comes to me somewhat slowly.


----------



## koalaroo

While I passed enough math and physics to be able to take and pass a statics and dynamics class as an engineering major at one point, I would not say that I am particularly proficient at math.


----------



## Zster

Hell YES, I totally rock math!

Though, I've never used the calculus or trig, to be honest. Algebra, I use every single day at work.


----------



## bigtex1989

I do calculus and complex algebra like it's my job....oh wait...it is!

and ENTP


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

I'm extremely good at mental arithmetic, but have trouble understanding the abstract concepts of math sometimes. Does that count as being good at math?


----------



## Blazy

Well basic stuff like algebra and calculus is always easy.. it's simple calculation; you just have to know some rules and properties and you're set. The real fun part is proving mathematical statements, yesssss. Had a lot fun doing those in discrete mathematics and analysis of algorithms.

ESTP


----------



## Gadiou

I was pretty good in maths especially in differential and integral calculus, probabilistic statements and statistics(stochastics).
Binomial was something I could apply pretty good won't claim thah I truly understood it though.
In Geometry I was just slightly above average.


----------



## JYFly

I'm good enough at it, but I don't like it. 

I remember celebrating after having to take two semesters of theoretical probability because I wouldn't have to deal with math for math's sake anymore.


----------



## icekirby210

INTP, and yes. I'm only fourteen though, so this is taking into account of the level I'm at in comparison to the rest of my class and the fact I'm in the Honor level class. I actually enjoy maths; particularly Algebra and geometry. XD I actually only started taking an interest in it when I started secondary school, though.


----------



## nádej

I always was good at math, but it was never my favorite thing so I didn't stick with it. I was at least a year ahead of the curriculum in math all through school, and also in honors/AP whenever available. I chose to take AP Stats instead of AP Calc my senior year of high school because that's what most of my friends were doing. I took calculus in college for about a month before I dropped the class. I dropped it because I changed majors and didn't need it anymore, not because I couldn't do it - I was getting an A.

In elementary school though I was in 'AT Math' which was like the academically talented program. Basically it was me and five other kids of varying ages from my school and we met every day while our regular classes were working on math, and played logic games and did more abstract thinking kind of things. And participated in math fairs; you know, cool stuff. I was one of two girls in the program, and there were only about fifteen girls in the program in the whole district (which included like seven other elementary schools). In the interest of supporting females in math, the director of the program was always trying to get all of the girls to do things together. I distinctly remember in 5th grade she had a sleepover party at her house, which is this really huge log cabin in the woods, for just the AT Math girls. So like 12 elementary school girls. We ate pizza, played with disentanglement puzzles, and watched _Contact_. My own mother was like, "this is really nerdy; _Contact_ is a really boring movie." Also, because i was in AT Math, I didn't have regular math. So I didn't learn things like long division and telling time until high school when my Geometry teacher figured out what had happened and took it upon herself to teach me.


----------



## Tetsonot

I'm taking a math class that is regular level for the year above me. So I'm one year ahead, but not at an honors level. I'm only in it because I picked up on basic math extremely quickly when I was younger. I've gradually gotten worse and worse at it as we've moved into higher level algebra and calculus. I don't really like math at all and I'm really not very good at it, but I have good grades so far.


----------



## Kitfool

Thanks for all the answers! Unfortunately I need more before any real pattern emerges. So far, the NTPs are by far the most and least skilled. XD I guess there are just a lot of NTPs here.


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT

I'm as good at math as Ozzy Osbourne is at enunciating. 

_INFP_


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow

Yeah I just solved myself some partial differential equations for homework. I guess that makes me good at math.


----------



## slender

meh. i "can" do good, particularly regarding business math and algebra (this account is imbalanced, balance it for so much money, etc....), but please, do NOT have me do anything involving extremely and utterly useless things like imaginary numbers. can anyone actually explain to me as to what imaginary numbers will be of use for?


----------



## funcoolname

I am not bad at math, but didn't apply myself as much as I got older. Geometry came to me naturally, I also liked math in regards to physics. In summary, I perform above average, but by no means outstanding.

Proof we can all be good at math: A Better Way to Teach Math - NYTimes.com

If only the educational system would get its act together. I think we shamefully underestimate the intelligence of kids.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

INFP

And "Define" "good at math"

You said "complex algebra" ... do you mean "algebra" (arithmetic) with complex numbers or do you mean modern/abstract algebra (groups, rings, fields, ....)

And what does "calculus" mean ... The "baby" calculus that freshmen college students may take (I had physics professors call it kindergarten math lol) or Advanced calc and Analysis where the coursework would rely heavily on topological concepts and proofs.


I would say that I am "good" at math ... although I am better at learning the abstract concepts than I am at knowing how to apply them


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Yes. I'm an INTP and I'm currently taking linear algebra, in which I have a C due to my laziness. If I studied for more than two hours the night before the test, I'd easily have an A.


----------



## kittychris07

I am an ISFJ and I am good at math (more like the stuff through calculus). I had a harder time with the abstract stuff like real analysis that seemed like it was just concepts. 

I accidentally voted that I was not good at math in the poll though. Oops.


----------



## succubus

INFP: I've always excelled in math but, I don't think I've ever enjoyed it very much. It was just paying attention and studying to get that grade- nothing more.


----------



## leftbanke




----------



## stephiphi

I'm studying engineering and got through advanced calculus, but math hasn't come easily for me in general. I am just relatively better at it, and I enjoy the practical applications that it can be used for.

I also grew up in a very math-oriented household, so that helped me get my foundations solidly put in place.


----------



## DiamondDays

William I am said:


> text


Hear ye hear ye!

That's pretty much exactly my story, except i'm still an engineering major.


----------



## blacksheepdog

INFP: I got a math minor in college. While I enjoyed the break through moments after lots of work, I wasn't great at it and my gpa suffered. 
Generally, I think INFPs are one of the types that could be good at math, but more often doesn't like it enough to pursue it.


----------



## Thief Noctis

INFP, and no.
Went for about two whole years with nothing higher than a D in it, until the final exams came and (despite not revising even once) I scraped a lucky C.
Honestly, I just spent most math classes staring out of the window or pretending to listen while I was on my iPod. Maths is just boring/difficult and if I don't practice it regularly I find I forget pretty much how to do most things with it.


----------



## Tula13

ISFJ and yes, I love math and I'm pretty good at it. Not to toot my own horn, but I was two years ahead in math in high school and I did get a gold metal for math in academic decathlon.


----------



## Lady Starbird

INFP here.  Yes, pretty good. I've never really had an affinity for it, but I'm good at it. I think it's my innate understanding of patterns and my curious ability to turn shapes, letters, pictures, etc. around in my head. Mental arithmetic is what trips me up, sadly (and ironically). Lol.

What is so hilarious is that when you look at the statistics of this particular poll, all the bars stay fairly low until you get to "XNTP, yes," then it jumps up drastically. I laughed outright when I saw that.


----------



## Faux

I'm so bad my friend thinks I might be some kind of mathematical dyslexic.


----------



## Colonel

The college I'm at has a modular curriculum (focus on one subject at a time spending many more hours a week but only going at it for six weeks, which turns out to be the same amount of total credit hours) and during the mathematics module I became something of a spontaneous tutor, if that demonstrates my level of proficiency. It was just a gen eds course, so not terribly difficult. I also wouldn't say I'm a prodigy, but I have always had an easy time with it, so long as I can study the concepts in my own way.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*INFJ. And I think Math sucks!*:frustrating:


----------



## PinkGeology

INTP here (sorry)

My undergraduate minor was in physics and I'm working on a geophysics PhD so I do a lot of math ... calculus I, II and III, linear algebra and matrices, differential and partial differential equations ... my classes in fluid mechanics and multi variable systems are all in the aerospace engineering graduate school. 

That being said, no I'm not a math natural. I see it as a means to an interesting end and struggle through it a day at a time, feeling inadequate. I understand the conceptual framework quite easily, but application is tedious and more difficult for me. The engineering "worker bees" kick my butt at plug-n-chug application. I've always been an A student, but I smile at the B I worked damn hard for in these classes.


----------



## William I am

Colonel said:


> The college I'm at has a modular curriculum (focus on one subject at a time spending many more hours a week but only going at it for six weeks, which turns out to be the same amount of total credit hours) and during the mathematics module I became something of a spontaneous tutor, if that demonstrates my level of proficiency. It was just a gen eds course, so not terribly difficult. I also wouldn't say I'm a prodigy, but I have always had an easy time with it, so long as I can study the concepts in my own way.


WHERE?!! How many cookies?!?!

This is my dream college schedule.


----------



## Anonynony

When taught in a school enviroment I did really bad, but when I'm able to teach myself I'm actually pretty good at math and I enjoy it.


----------



## Colonel

William I am said:


> WHERE?!! How many cookies?!?!
> 
> This is my dream college schedule.


Well, it's a college called Rivendell Sanctuary in Bloomington, MN. We only just got accredited within the last month, so it's pretty new. It's been going for almost two years now, though.

Just so you know, while it isn't a stereotypical Christian college, it is still Christian based.


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock

Thinking about math makes me wants to laugh. And cry. 

I'm bad. Very bad.


----------



## Ocean91

Well, I used to score 10/10 when I was at school, I was the best in my classroom... So I think I'm good at it.


----------



## SnowCat

I used to suck terribly at normal maths, until I had tuition for it and it magically improved after a few weeks, because I could see it better. I am quite good at algebra questions.

I was okay with differentiation and integration until I didn't practice on a routine basis enough, so I have remained terrible at calculus till now. However, my school's teachers are hell bent on making life miserable for us during tests; the questions they made were either horrendously difficult (at least for me) or they took an extremely long time to solve, so I ended up failing often. I lost interest in advanced maths because they pounded the life out of me (and my brain cells as well) during exams.

But I like doing mental sums, those which aren't too hard at least. roud:


----------



## Polymaniac

Technically, yes. I used to be much more infatuated with it, though -- I taught myself calculus when I was ten, but this sort of intellectual motivation as regards math has largely faded away.


----------



## Ms. Scarlett

INFP here.

I make good grades in math, but I wouldn't say I'm good at it. My confidence is nonexistent towards math, and I just can't really do it. Geometry is especially the worst for me.


----------



## elentari

INFJ. I'm better than average at maths. But noway near as good as my INTP and ESTP friends. Those two are naturals. 
Actually, they are better than me at Algebra, Calculus, Linear Algebra, Statistics, Number theory etc... But I'm better than them at Geometry, because it requires imagination. I absolutely suck at Number Theory.


----------



## Stelmaria

I guess I'm half-decent at math, I hit my limit at Calculus of variations (functionals, spaces etc). Conceptually it seemed OK at first, but I was useless at solving problems.


----------



## heyimawkward

Math is definitely my forte. I'm in Calc I right now and I absolutely love it.


----------



## angularvelocity

Once I saw calculus in practical application, it made so much sense.


----------



## fihe

not really, but then again I haven't studied advanced mathematics. it was always my worst subject in school though. Barf.


----------



## Blystone

INTJ, math has never been my thing. I've always preferred history and science.


----------



## SkyRunner

I am good at math compared to the average kid in my grade I suppose. I am in regents geometry. I usually do well in math and I can understand it well if I pay attention during class. The only time I struggle is when I zone out so I miss the lesson entirely. Other things I might get lazy and not do homework so that can bring my average down. I usually get A's or high B's if I skip homework. I'm not very good at it, but I am not bad either.


----------



## Tater Tot

gurl. Math is my enemy

But I still get straight A's :happy:


----------



## DiamondDays

JSRS01 said:


> INTJ, math has never been my thing. I've always preferred history and science.


There's no "science" without math. You can't be good at physics and chemistry without first being good or at least decent at math.


----------



## Blystone

DiamondDays said:


> There's no "science" without math. You can't be good at physics and chemistry without first being good or at least decent at math.


Science and mathematics are exclusive of each other. Science is a process to determine truth. Mathematics is a tool to measure the physical world. They may correlate, but neither is required for either to exist. 

But yes, I am decent at math.


----------



## DiamondDays

JSRS01 said:


> Science and mathematics are exclusive of each other. Science is a process to determine truth. Mathematics is a tool to measure the physical world. They may correlate, but neither is required for either to exist.


I'd like to meet the theoretical physicist who could do his work without math.


----------



## hailfire

As a whole I really don't like math, and my lack of interest in a lot of happens to translate into my lack of competence in a bunch of areas in it because I don't really apply myself either. I will say that relative to what I do hate, I enjoy and am good at arithmetic (no long division), geometry/trigonometry (no trig identities), and finance. I was fine with math up until when we were still early, but getting into more complex algebra, I was being taught by teachers who taught in ways I wasn't really learning it. It really began going downhill from there when it began turning into functions and such in high school and I had little trust in my teachers and was generally too stubborn to get help. I have been told though, that I _should _​be good at math altogether. At least I appreciate math hehe.


----------



## Blystone

DiamondDays said:


> I'd like to meet the theoretical physicist who could do his work without math.


Math is a tool. Science is a process. They can correlate, but they don't have to.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

JSRS01 said:


> Math is a tool. Science is a process. They can correlate, but they don't have to.


A slight pet peeve of mine ... I hate when people say math is a tool (as if it is nothing more) :tongue:


I think it actually depends on the science. The person you replied to mentioned theoretical physicists. Physics is one of the "hard" sciences. It is a "more established" science with theories written in the language of mathematics. ... Just like how we all speak one of the natural languages, theoretical physics mostly talks in the formal language called mathematics. Because mathematics is a very precise language, and it is a language that is very specific about quantity, and how to combined different quantities ... it makes it an ideal language to study of perception of truth and to talk about measurements, but, unfortunately this preciseness of language makes it extremely hard to translate into a natural language (sometimes the words are just not there) and you still need to understand the (mathematical) concepts.

Physics started out with people studying motion by trying to *measure* distances and time. Now physics is still very measure oriented, experimentalists are always trying to measure something that correlates to an idea they are testing. This emphasis on measurement and relating measurements with one quality to another quality makes physics inherently very mathematical (same with other sciences that are very measure oriented, such as economics) ... now there is an "unreasonable effectiveness" of mathematics where there where some branches of mathematics that were created with no application in mind (it was just fun to think about, I suppose ) and physicists found a way to make those areas of mathematics applicable ... but the nature of physics itself does need at least some areas of mathematics to be explained and theorized about.


----------



## Alex2012

Not so good at math personally. I don't really do much algebra or anything too complex in math,


----------



## Raingembow

ENTP I always used to be top set maths at school I love maths I still prefer science though roud:


----------



## Nastorm

Mathematics was my major so yeah I'm obviously good at math.



An INTP, love.


----------



## Liontiger

This is kind of a tough question. I'm just "generally smart," so that means I can do well on math tests if I apply myself, but it doesn't come as naturally to me as other things do. I don't particularly enjoy it either. So I said no.


----------



## clarinet cigarette

I'm an INTP. I've done well in my past math classes. It typically comes to me more easily than it does to others.


----------



## SoulShield

I'm an INFJ. I did three years of pre-cal and trigonometry in a row and still never got it.


----------



## Psychosmurf

I thought my real analysis class last semester was too easy.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

INTP and no, I'm not. I was never very interested in it, so I never really tried.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

Provided that I am not distracted, it has mathematics has always been of a respectable level.


----------



## StormBlue

I'm an ISTJ...and it depends on what type of math. I enjoy number crunching, percentages, statistics, and finance-related stuff. But I hate things like algebra and calculus. Too complicated.


----------



## Felidire

I hate maths, never been very interested in it.

I suppose i'm not terrible at it, I did guess my way through highschool mathematics, scoring straight A's (not knowing wtf I was doing _at all._) ... But i'm still gonna vote no!


----------



## AvocatInTraining

I was good at Algebra, things that followed a pattern. But things like vectors, bearings and probability or statistics mindboggled me! :s


----------



## Doll

ENFP.

I HATE math with the fire of a thousand suns. RAA.


----------



## Gel E.

INFP and I hate math. I was removed from the honor roll due to 4th grade math. It was like an illness to me. It's not laziness because I tried so hard in school with all the private tutoring and sleepless nights just to pass a mathematics exam. Yes you "heard" me right, I had a private tutor just for the maths and other subjects that I had that involve numbers from 4th grade to College. I think I am allergic to numbers. I liked Trigonometry though. 

I survived school but sometimes I am struggling with calculating 2 or 3 digit numbers in my mind. I need to have to write a solution on a piece of paper. That's weird.


Thanks for reading!


----------



## Gantz

INTP, no. I could be, but I was never interested enough to focus in class, most of it seemed pretty useless. That being said, I was in the advanced math class for most of high school, but I still never really considered myself to be good.


----------



## Isisx

TERRIBLE. That's that only way I'll describe my mathematical abilities.

And I'm an INTJ, you'd think I'd be pretty damn swell at it. :sad:


----------



## Orchidion

Yes, I am good at maths and I am going to study it alongside with Physics.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Yeah but not amazing.


----------



## War pigs

ENTP and it depends. I'd say yes to geometry and trigonometry. But not really with algebra and stuff like that, I'm also good at physiques 
I voted no anyway


----------



## DandyAndCheese

ENFP here, and yes, I'm very good at math. I'm in enriched maths and the worst grade I got was at 90% and I averaged 97% on my report card. I also participate in math contests and usually arrive at a pretty decent rank.


----------



## pepsivanilla93

I've always understood math. It boggles me that people don't find it as easy as I do, but I suppose the same can be said about my lack of language arts understanding. Geometry and I were like peas and carrots. I believe I missed only one question on the final and my teacher was quite shocked that it was only a calculation error. I didn't have a good pre-calculus teacher in high school so I was too scared to try a real calculus class. It really doesn't look that hard, just algebra and geometry/trig with some extra concepts tagged on. I find that learning the identities and properties and truly taking the time to work out the concepts on paper (like why (3^4)^5 = 3^20. You know that it works, but do you know _why _it works?) If you can figure out the why's of math then you can figure problems out by looking at them and from internalizing the concepts.


----------



## Snowe

INTJ/INFJ female here, never was good at math (failed algebra) until a latter stage in adolescence when I became a B-/B (72-80) student in high school level functions and trigonometry at age 16. At age 17 I was a A/A+ (90, 95) student in calculus and advanced functions, although I retain nothing now. I have a feeling I would suck at university level calc/mathematics in general.

My peers who did well in math were not necessary people who understand the concepts they were dealing with, they were just good at applying the formulae, systems, w/e. I was never one to be able to do this as I need to understand the concept theoretically before I can work with it.


----------



## deftonePassenger

INTP yes


----------



## neocultures

I'm an INTJ, and yes, I'm good at math. Not the best in class, though.


----------



## Emtropy

ENFP, and my (lack of) math skills pisses me off.


----------



## elixare

I like certain branches of mathematics that are applicable to the business world (as many of them are are)

However, I would rather keep it at a high level general theoretical overview and am not too fond of the more detailed number crunching...I'd much rather have someone else do the number crunching for me (preferably those INTP 5's since they're so efficient at it)

As for whether I'm good at it, I can be good at anything I feel like being good at and math is no exception...Though once again, I still get bored of the detailed number crunching and would rather have someone else do it for me


----------



## Chaerephon

I'm good at arithmetic, but I do not really understand the complex math concepts. Although I am slowly learning. The universe is an amazing place.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

If I'm interested, yes, capable, but probably nowhere near 'top of class' status. I actually learn a lot better on my own, and relying on the instructors by themselves to help me learn was one of the biggest mistakes made in college. Geometry, I wasn't too crazy about, Algebra and Trigonometry were fun despite the work involved, and what I've seen of Calculus and more advanced topics has piqued my curiosity recently. A lot of my 'failing' was due more to lack of motivation, buying into popular beliefs, and failing to see any real world applications immediately. Now, I can appreciate math for what it is, an art and a science, and enjoy pushing myself for a less-than-perfect grade and still feel fulfilled.


----------



## imanonmd

INFJ here. In highschool I was very good at integrals and derivatives. I didn't like algebra, though


----------



## SolarFlare

(INTP) I have a university degree in mathematics.


----------



## bologna

enfj

I minored in math in undergrad and the math-heavy Operations Research in grad school. My _current_ degree should theoretically have me using more math, but.. it doesn't.

Used to be good, but not no more


----------



## aphinion

I'm an ENTJ and I'm decent at math. I got a C+ in Calculus last year, but a 5 on the AP test, so I guess that means I'm just lazy.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Perhaps, but not in a very practical way.

When l started doing matrices for calculus, l could get the general idea of it more quickly than some people. And l can follow the steps correctly, however, l don't fully understand what l'm doing.

Math parrot? ENTP. l can see why the convergent quality of Ni would be an advantage, l seem not to grasp the idea of finding a solution quite the same way.


----------



## soya

I'm not great at math. I spent more of my time on other subjects in school. I always found Biology, Sociology, Art and History more interesting than Calculus. I think I have the aptitude to be better, I simply lack the drive to spend time on that endeavor.

I'm not going to lie, I'm a 9 and I am sometimes a lazy bum.


----------



## Ryou

ISTP speaking.
I'm terrible at calculus, halfway decent at algebra/geometry, and really good at statistics.
Overall I would say I'm not good at complex math, but I suppose what's complex for one person might be simple for another


----------



## Paxis

INTJ and definitely not. I excel at any subject but math.. it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

I'm an INFJ and I am so terrible at math that it's embarrassing. When I took my testing for math placement in college, I was put into the basic math class that includes fundamentals of addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division in problems involving whole numbers, fractions, decimals, ratios, percentages, and geometric measurements and formulas. I did alright with that and the next class, but started struggling again when I got to intermediate algebra. In high school, I completely failed a geometry course. Numbers just hit me so cold. The only thing I am possibly worse in his physical education classes because I'm ridiculously clumsy.


----------



## hanzer

INTJ
Electrical Engineering major, Applied Mathematics minor - (undergraduate, graduate, doctoral)

I find math more natural than English.


----------



## SweetPickles

Was very good in algebra and calculus...screw geometry and statistics.


----------



## ephemeralparadox

ISFP and not particularly great at math. I can do well if the material they tested on was less focused on theory and intuition...


----------



## Aha

ENTP

I was the best and the fastest in University to do exams on math. I mean a record time


----------



## Grain of Sugar

M exams often turn out to be bad (a C -.-) but I am okay/good when doing maths not under pressure. However, I am better at topics where I have to write sth., I feel like I don't have to come to a final conclusion.


----------



## Kaylee

I'm an ENTP, while I'm not the fastest, I'm generally good with math and enjoy learning it.


----------



## Tzara

Depends on the type of math..

like, I can solve this, dy(5x^2)/(dx) + d^2y(2ix^3)/(dx)^2 + 4yx + 3 = x^3 + 1/3ix + 2
Which will take me a bit, but still..

But I probably cant do much more than that.


----------



## Scruffy

Exceptional in accuracy and speed in applied mental math, things like: Calculating percentages of things (wages and such), approximation of measurements, the classics of division/addition/subtraction/multiplication, and most other applied maths. I'm also good a "stupid" maths, applying math to many novel situations and coming to a useless truth.

I'm horrendous at any standardized math. 

ENTP


----------



## hanzer

Scruffy said:


> Exceptional in accuracy and speed in applied mental math, things like: Calculating percentages of things (wages and such), approximation of measurements, the classics of division/addition/subtraction/multiplication, and most other applied maths. I'm also good a "stupid" maths, applying math to many novel situations and coming to a useless truth.
> 
> I'm horrendous at any standardized math.
> 
> ENTP


I don't think applied math means what you seem to think applied math means. 

What do you mean by "standardized math"?


----------



## Scruffy

Yeah, the second one.

Essentially anything beyond the basics, I call it standardized due to it being specialized (which doesn't make sense admittedly).


----------



## skycloud86

Not at all, I was never very good at mathematics.


----------



## laura palmer

I have like, 8th grade math skills at best.


----------



## KateMarie999

I'm decent at simple math. Stuff I'd use on a daily basis. Nothing higher up though. I found algebra much easier than pre-calculus and geometry because it was formulaic so all I had to do was memorize, which was boring but easy. I wouldn't say I'm good at it though, I have still had spectacular miscalculations before, even on simple math.


----------



## Fern

I'm good at it; but I don't particularly care for it... especially in classroom settings, as it is tedious, repetitive and hardly beneficial long-term (I have no engineering, accounting, or science ambitions).


----------



## metaphor

I'm awful at math. I was lucky to pass it with a low C in high school. Never gonna see that again. Good riddance.

-INFP


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

No, I'm not bad but high school maths is so fucking boring


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Hell for me would be doing algebra problems. I did enjoy the first year of accounting because it was all basic math. And I squeaked by liberal arts math in college. Thank God I was having great sex at the time I was taking the class. Not in class though. ;-)


----------



## Rice

I'm good at it, but I don't particularly care for it unless it's geometry or (sometimes) trig. Algebra and calculus are awful though.


----------



## VoodooDolls

I was amazinly good at passing the "make-up test", and i always did it destroying the examen itself, getting like 8 and stuff.
Anyway i'm just wallowing in my misery.


----------



## melogna

I think I have the capacity to understand math, but I always end up accidentally making an error during the flow of solving the problem, and I end up getting an answer that seems fitting, when it's actually incorrect.


----------



## aendern

I hate to say this because it feels like bragging

but it's the damn poll question, so I'll just answer honestly

Yes, I'm very fucking good at doing math.

*Algebra* - Loved it. Favourite math class (alg. 1 and 2). It was full of complex word problems, and I love those. I love the logic of algebra. Just overall 10/10 would take it *for fun* I loved it that much.

*Geometry *- Easy. Boring. Uninteresting.

*Trig *- Similar to algebra in that it was abstract in a lot of ways, but also similar to calculus in that it delved into the realm of "this is a complete waste of your time to learn." It was one of the least enjoyable maths. I seriously felt like I was wasting my time even learning it. But I ended up with one of the highest grades in my class. Like a 98 or something.

*Calculus *- This is when math started getting stupid and irrelevant and uninteresting. I struggled to study for tests because I knew I would literally never need to know the material after the class was over. (except for other classes that I also wouldn't need ever again).

*Statistics *- God, I just took this class, and it was so fucking boring. It was cool to see all the different ways that statistical studies can be skewed and misleading, but the math part was so menial.

*Chemistry *- I'm including this and physics because these classes are very much math classes. They're just disguised by being in the science department. The conceptual part of chemistry was very fun and exciting. But the boringass useless calculations turned me away.

*Physics *- Same deal with chemistry -- conceptual physics is so fucking cool and I loved reading my physics book to learn all the neat shit like how mirrors work and magnetic fields and ahh it was just so cool! But the calculations were so boring and useless. This was like Junior/senior year when I stopped caring as much about my grade and stopped working so hard for classes I didn't like. I remember I made like a 40 on my final. I literally did not study or care at all. And I walked out with an 89 in the class LOL high school is so dumb.

(I took it in college, too, but I basically didn't try at all and just did enough to pass. And then I changed my major <3).


----------



## 0+n*1

I am very good at math and I love it. I prefer algebra above everything. Then calculus. I don't know my type but it's probably ISTJ.


----------



## Diophantine

I fall into the most popular category on that poll!


----------



## Agelastos

NT. I voted _No_. I'm not bad at math, I've just never been particularly interested in it. I do love logic puzzles, though.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

I can be good at mathematics, but I never truly applied myself or as much as I should have especially in school, maths could never maintain my interest for long enough, I always just made sure I would pass at school (it would annoy my teachers that despite being harder mathematics classes I'd get the questions correct I needed to and they'd be annoyed because I'd barely pass but I'd make sure I did pass I just didn't excel at it because I found it rather boring). The likes of algebra/calculus I could do but it was always a struggle to maintain my interest but I could do it, financial mathematics/accounting I was far better at/excelled at though because I took an active interest, give me an interesting teacher and not a very boring teacher (albeit brilliant, suspect she has low level Aspergers though) and I could probably have learnt far more, maths and the teachers more so that teach it never inspired me enough in school :laughing:.


----------



## frozenmusic

INTP

Yes, I'm actually very good at math. Especially complex algebra, mathematical analysis and all that good stuff. I loved those when I was in school. I miss them a lot, I wish I could've studied them in uni as well.


----------



## Angaliene

I am INFP, and I HATE math!

Am I terrible? Can I not grasp it? No, if I take the time to really learn it. 

It's more so that it does not interest me AT ALL. 

Gimme some classic literature instead.


----------



## Rhysespieces

I was never very good generally at math, but for some reason that didn't stop me from somewhat enjoying it. I really like looking at and writing numbers.


----------



## Rice

ISTP and I'm good at it but I don't like most math. I've always liked geometry and trig wasn't bad either, but they're definitely not favorites. I've never liked algebra and the only reason I ever liked calculus even a little was because I had a great teacher in high school.


----------



## niss

Not particularly; ISTJ


----------



## somnuvore

You can be good at anything, all you must do is practice.

Effectively what this poll is asking is, "Are you interested in the application of math?" Of course, some types will find it more useful in their pursuits than others.


----------



## Tzara

somnuvore said:


> You can be good at anything, all you must do is practice.


Or you can be inherently good at something. That way you wont need as much practice as everyone else does.


----------



## jamaix

ISTJ, not really good at complex math. Okay at Algebra but beyond that I'm lost. Hated Geometry and never took a Calculus class.


----------



## Kosmo

Yes, Once you get it you get it.


----------



## nightmerism

INFJ

and yes complex algebra,differential calculus. But i am not good at arithmetic.


----------



## Brightwing

INTx

Am I good at calc? Yes. I also find mental math, estimation, calculating tips, etc. to be very easy.
Do I like math? Not in particular.

I only took up to calc I in college before focusing on biology and psychology courses, which I found to be much more interesting.


----------



## Scientia1998

ENTJ: Average, but I have to work really hard for it.


----------



## Rhinocerocket

somnuvore said:


> You can be good at anything, all you must do is practice.
> 
> Effectively what this poll is asking is, "Are you interested in the application of math?" Of course, some types will find it more useful in their pursuits than others.


I agree to this. I don't particularly like math, but thinking that I'm "bad" at it can just hinder the process of doing it. Anyone can be good if they put in the effort.


----------



## bubblePOP

ENFJ, yes I'm good at math.


----------



## Starbuckskat

I'm so terrible with mathematical processes. Embarrassingly so. I gave up trying to be good at it when I was 9 and focused all of my efforts on pursuing one subject, so I could master it while I ignored some of the less useful GEs.


----------



## mqg96

I'm really good in math when it comes to Basic Math, Core Algebra, Trigonometry, and even Calculus. For some reason the algebraic rules have always come to me really quick. Which is why I've always been strong in this subject.

Geometry is OK but it can be really tedious at times, I've gotten the hang of it but still if you don't apply your Algebra skills & know your definitions, Geometry can be real tricky. 

The only math topic that I strongly dislike is Statistics. Sample methods, standard deviations, all these correlations, statistic graphs, mean, decimals, etc. Plus, in stats there's TONS of words problems, tons of vocabulary which can make you get the steps mixed up, and you can't get just leave one simple math answer on you sheet of paper, you have to explain your answer in a huge paragraphs and analysis your data. Don't like statistics period.


----------



## bearlybreathing

I was a math major until the Calc II/linear algebra/elementary statistics levels at my school and then I realized I had spent all my money and decided to become a farmer.


----------



## llcooltay

I find it interesting how many xNFJ's are good at math, but few are actually interested in it. At least from what I've read in the forums!


----------



## Hero of Freedom

I hate it. It's boring, hard and I dropped it as a school subject. It sucks, contains many things you don't even need. I once even reacted like in this trying to do it:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Wow, surprisingly interesting thread/poll.

I was a class away from a math minor.

I was damn good at it, but I wouldn't say passionate. I think subconsciously it is a philosophy of sorts. Asymptotes and whatnot.


----------



## telepariah

INFP and very good at math. I did fourth year calculus in a geology class because it was required. It was hard but I got it in the end. I always just did math in my head, up through second year calculus. Sometimes I have a unique way of getting to the answer but I always got it right. Like I said, the hardest thing was calculating the rates and locations of dislocations within the ice crystal structures of a glacier. That was about my limit. Never wanted to do any hard math after that. Regardless, before and after my arithmetic is crap.

BTW, the pattern I see is Intuitives rule across the board when it comes to math.


----------



## RacerBoy

Not so good but I can try for you.


----------



## Ikari_T

Who would've thought NFPs comes in 3rd at math skills. I like math a lot. I slacked off at high school and got bad grades. Then I took math classes in college and it was easy A's until Calculus III (multi-variable). I got fed up with the professor's unrealistic workload so I didn't do the last few chapters of homework and tests online. I ended with a B grade.


----------



## ENTJess

Not the greatest (I could probably never do calculus), but algebra was pretty easy and geometry was okay. 
ENTJ.


----------



## JuRom

For some reason whenever we start a new topic I'm one of the fastest and get almost everything right but when we get deeper into a topic I get nothing I've no idea what's going on and do everything wrong you could do wrong. I'm good in logical stuff but when it comes to math related things I simply can't do it... I'm an INTP btw.


----------



## Atticus Finch

So far I think I'm pretty good at math. I'm in college now and math has always been one of my top subjects/ favorite subjects. I'm not sure whether I'm an ISFJ or an INTP.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Most pointless, boring and hardest subject in existence.


----------



## badweather

Dyslexic. Terrible at math because of this.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

DiamondDays said:


> What is even more interesting is that a ( large ) majority think that they are good at math, overall. Going by real life this either means that the PC population is not representational of the general population, or that people answering this poll is overestimating their abilities.



It is also possible that people who feel they are "good" at math (even though math is a large field with many different subfields/levels) are just more likely to look in this thread than others. For instance, perhaps someone who feels anxiety towards math may prefer not to open this thread because it will remind them of their math experiences.



DiamondDays said:


> I went through multivariable calc, numerical statistics and linear algebra. I would not consider myself to be good at math. I am good at mental arithmethics, yes, and i understand numbers. But i think at most that i'm decent. I've got friends that are good though. Mostly people who majored in *engineering physics*.
> 
> Basic algebra and trig plus being decent with mental arithmetic just doesn't cut it. You can't say you are good at math just because you got an A in your high school classes. That's like saying you're a talented writer because your English teacher liked your essays and stories.


Engineering Physics? Hmmm I though most schools did not offer that degree. I find it interesting/cool to see someone else mention it (I actually majored in Engineering physics til my senior year, but I switched to physics because physics was less credits (i.e. it was easier to double major) and because the physics degree was accredited at my university (as a degree in science/B.S.) while they were still trying to get Engineering Physics accredited (as a degree in engineering/B.E.)).

Anyway, I agree with you that a lot of times people say they are "good" at math, when they barely know any mathematics, other than the pre-math people tend to learn in grade school (and those that took more advanced topics probably would loose some of their math confidence as they would, more than likely, have to study at least for a few their classes)

That said, with my math and physics major friends, we discovered that as ones knowledge in mathematics increases, ones skill in arithmetic decreases (not to zero, but I suppose being skilled at arithmetic becomes less important and not something that is practiced as often, although I think most of us were more skilled than the average person with arithmetic, but less skilled than we used to be). I think we noticed that our professors made quite a few errors when they were teaching lol.


----------



## HoldenCawffled

Math was actually my worst subject in school. I could barely pass any of them - algebra, calculus... Actually, I _know_ I would've failed them if I didn't have anybody to copy from during tests and for homework. That's how much I sucked.

English was my best.


----------



## Cesspool

badweather said:


> Dyslexic. Terrible at math because of this.


Excuse, my brother is dyslexic and got a perfect SAT math score.


----------



## Cesspool

Dawn of the Light said:


> Most pointless, boring and hardest subject in existence.


It's the only real subject there is.


----------



## badweather

Cesspool said:


> Excuse, my brother is dyslexic and got a perfect SAT math score.


Well I'm not your brother. Don't compare me.


----------



## Cesspool

badweather said:


> Well I'm not your brother. Don't compare me.


Don't blame dyslexia for your own failure.


----------



## badweather

Cesspool said:


> Don't blame dyslexia for your own failure.


I'm not blaming it, that is one of the reasons why I struggle with it. I didn't say I failed math. There are other reasons too that make math difficult for me but I don't fail at it either. So kindly stop replying me and de-railing this thread to be about my supposed failure.


----------



## Cesspool

badweather said:


> I'm not blaming it, that is one of the reasons why I struggle with it. I didn't say I failed math. There are other reasons too that make math difficult for me but I don't fail at it either. So kindly stop replying me and de-railing this thread to be about my supposed failure.


I'm sorry.


----------



## tsyspublic

Dawn of the Light said:


> Most pointless, boring and hardest subject in existence.


hahaha


----------



## SoulScream

Dawn of the Light said:


> Most pointless, boring and hardest subject in existence.


Why do you think it's pointless?


----------



## nedsati

love maths - degree in pure maths - do it as a hobby and used maths and stats lots at work
INFP


----------



## SuedeSwede

INFP - study maths at A-Level, I really love doing it


----------



## Cbyermen

I'm HORRIBLE at maths.


----------



## xForgottenOne

I don't know if I'm bad at math... I scored D's all the time and it's definitely my worst subject, but I'm better than the majority of people...


----------



## NoShxtSherlock

Every now and then I will get the urge to do some maths, but I'm not really interested in it unless it is of use to me. It didn't really interest me in school and didn't put much effort in to learning it.


----------



## TheOddRhombus

Yeppers!


----------



## Hypaspist

Not a genius, but I can do calculations on the fly without a calculator and either be spot on, or get extremely close. I can also understand equations and see the inner workings of a solution when I look at work done on a specific problem, sort of reverse engineer it. Also being able to look at a problem, look at the answer, then visualize what was done to get it without an explanation.


----------



## Phantaspark

I've always gotten my highest grades in math. But I generally don't like the class as I find it boring to have to do the same kinds of problems over and over.


----------



## The Dude

ENFP...Yes, I am good at math. It's the patterns that grab my attention and keep my interest. There are so many shortcuts and loopholes if you notice the patterns and get creative.


----------



## Ausserirdische

INTP

Math is actually the only subject I'm bad at.


----------



## Katze

INTJ, I am.


----------



## westlose

INFJ
I'm not bad, but I'm not excellent. I can handle it.


----------



## HAL

Theoretical physicist in the making here!

Passed everything up to what the Americans would call "Calc IV", and I've still got more to come.

My weak points are linear algebra and certain aspects of vector calculus. But that might just be because I haven't been studying those areas for so long.

Strong points are seeing things immediately without needing to juggle numbers around. I see an equation and know how else it can be written, or know intricate manipulations, without needing to put pen to paper. I think this is an INTP thing, mainly thanks to the 'P'.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

INFJ. I'm good in certain parts, but not enough to be considered good.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Ahahahhahaha

No.


----------



## pertracto

I've always been good at it without really liking it though. However as a college student I didn't do very advanced maths, just statistics and basic algebra and I found it more boring than ever :dry:


----------



## Jakuri

Good at it. School math I sailed (including IB Math HL and AP Calculus BC). Math contests, I did reasonably well in algebra and number theory but didn't do so well in geometry. Was never outstanding in contest mathematics though. Currently aspiring to be a number theorist. Having some doubt nowadays though if I _really_ want to continue doing mathematics. Lethargic, burnt out etc. hopefully this is just a temporary downtime thing.


----------



## Doran Seth

I'm very good at complex algebra but not calculus so I said I am not good at math. I love and appreciate calculus but I just can't wrap my mind around some of the concepts. Therefore I love calculus from a distance and let others work the problems.


----------



## bender477

infj here
I passed thru diff eq without cracking a book
I may have to start studying now tho
lest I sound too smug, my ability to do simple operations accurately goes to shit as I get tired. may be some mild add.
i'd say that numbers are not my forte but I'm quite good with the conceptual side of things.


----------

